# Here is my story and I'm sticking with it..



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

A little gadget to gauge inside dimensions. 3/4"X1/8" Aluminum bar and a little piece of wood with a t-nut and a bolt.


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

I probably could have used that for a couple of blind measurements in the past. Might not use it a lot but when you need it you need it!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Firewalker said:


> I probably could have used that for a couple of blind measurements in the past. Might not use it a lot but when you need it you need it!


I do a lot of panel doors and boxes. I use it a lot.


----------

